# Barista Express grinder



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Just a quick one. I've recalibrated my grinder burr from setting 6 which it was on to setting 4 in an attempt to grind finer. How does this affect my grinder wheel settings? If I choose a setting of 6 let's say, will I be getting my new setting of 4 or doesn't it work like that. If it does I'll need to remember to deduct 2 each time I'm dialling in, yes?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

It's a bit late but I read that three times and still don't understand it.

I couldn't grind fine enough at the start. I even put the outer dial on 1, it wasn't fine enough. So I changed the inner (top) burr to 3. Now on the outer dial I start at 6 and see where the coffee needs to go.


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

I believe in your example it is step 6 within 4.

so if for example, and pulling numbers out my ass, you were originally top burr setting 6 and sub-setting 6 you may need to grind top burr 4 (your new setting) and 10 or whatever the max subsetting to have the same grind setting.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks guys, still as clear as mud . On the BE the dial goes down to 1, finest. If I've reset it by two stops to grind finer how do I know what setting us now effectively my -2 on the dial cos there's no markings. Must admit that even I who wrote this can't now  nderstand what it is I'm trying to say or do . It's getting late!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't understand why that matters. Why have a '-2'? If you've moved the inner burr from 6 to 4, what's 2 on the outside dial, -30? Why would you want to recognise that?

Set the top (inner) burr to 3, set the outer dial to 6 and pretend the machine has just come out of the box. See what the coffee is like and adjust the outer dial accordingly.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I think I get what you are saying Skylark.

I had to do this yesterday as using grind setting 1 on my SGP the shot was too fast taking around 20secs. I moved the inner setting finer by 2 steps and repeated now using a setting of 3 purely as a test. This also took 20secs so I would assume that you are correct and it "moves" the outer setting proportionally so in this instance by -2

After the first shot as CocoLoco says it doesn't really matter, however it's nice to have a starting point.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Well now. I 'think' thats how my thinking goes as well and this morning I pulled a shot at "4" in the dial (old 2 by my reckoning) and it was nearly a goodun having slowed quite a bit so I'm guessing that if I had of had the courage to go to a 1 on the "old" dialling i would have been nearly there. Now I"ve got 3 more clicks to play with .

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

How is everyone going so low, when I set my top burr to 4 I can hear the burrs grinding 😭


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

So can I so I'm thinking I'll back off to '3' just in case the burrs aren't that exact across machines. Push to shove and I'll need to consider a much better grinder. There's so much to learn from this forum!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

How much are you dosing as if you have some leeway maybe just dose a little more. Found this thread as well, not sure if it's helpful to you.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49058-how-to-check-any-sage-grinder/?do=embed

My only problem is that when I dose a 18 g shot it doesn't seem to grind fine enough and that is why I changed the burr settings. Doubt anything has changed too much with my prep since I first bought machine.


----------

